# "Snaking" my bow



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Last year I caught a couple of rattlesnakes on our property and tanned their skins. They sat in a drawer until recently when I figured it was time to make something interesting out of them. My basic black bow limbs now look a little racier with some of nature's most wicked camo.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh man that is wicked. Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Nicely done! Looks great!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Loooks Killer... literally!


----------

